# Was, diese Bands gibt's noch?



## SteveJ (16 Juli 2022)

Ihre großen Kultsongs, die wohl wirklich jeder kennt, liegen inzwischen viele Jahre zurück.
Vor einer guten Woche am 8. Juli veröffentlichten *Journey* das neue Album "Freedom".

Wer darüber ein erstauntes _"Die gibt's noch?"_ 

 ausstößt, den erwarten in der folgenden Liste womöglich noch weitere Überraschungen ... 😉

*Journey* (seit 1973)
Während "Don't Stop Believin'" zuletzt sogar in Hipsterclubs lief, touren Journey weiter eifrig durch die Lande - aktuell sind sie auf Konzertreise in den USA.
Mit "Freedom" kommt nun das erste neue Album seit elf Jahren, allerdings fehlt inzwischen Sänger *Steve Perry*, der Journey 1997 zum zweiten Mal verließ.
Die neue Musik wurde wieder mit *Arnel Pineda* aufgenommen.


*Jethro Tull* (seit 1967)
Ja, genau, das sind die mit der Querflöte. 


Zumindest der eine große Hit "Locomotive Breath" von Jethro Tull läuft bis heute regelmäßig im Radio.
Nachdem es zuletzt ziemlich ruhig um die Briten geworden war, kam im Januar "The Zealot Gene" auf den Markt - die erste neue Platte seit 19 Jahren.
Der Kopf der Gruppe, damals wie heute: Querflöten-Rocker* Ian Anderson*. Im Juli kommen Jethro Tull für einige Konzerte nach Deutschland.


*Kool & The Gang* (seit 1969)
Mit Hits wie "Ladies' Night", "Celebration" und "Get Down On It" dominierten sie in den späten 70-ern und frühen 80-ern die Charts: Kool & The Gang sind eine echte Kultband.
14 Jahre nach "Still Kool" (2007) veröffentlichte die Soulfunk-Gruppe zuletzt ihr neues Album "Perfect Union".
Von der Ur-Besetzung sind inzwischen aber nur noch *George Brown *und *Robert "Kool" Bell* übrig.


*The Who* (seit 1964)
Sie galten einst als wildeste Band überhaupt, und auch heute wissen sie noch, wie man den Rocker raushängen lässt.
Nachdem The Who zwischenzeitlich eine 13-jährige Studiopause eingelegt hatten, meldeten sich *Roger Daltrey* und *Pete Townshend*, die letzten verbliebenen Bandmitglieder, im Dezember 2019 mit einer neuen Platte zurück.
Der schlichte Titel: "Who".


*Deep Purple* (seit 1968)
Sie traten vom Rückritt zurück, um dann ewig weiterzumachen:
Eine einzige Pause von 1976 bis 1984 steht bei Deep Purple (1968 gegründet) zu Buche, seitdem rockt man wieder stetig die Stadien des Erdballs.
Ihre letzte, 170 Konzerte umfassende Tour hieß zwar "The Long Goodbye". Ein Ende, so Sänger *Ian Paice*, sei aber nicht in Stein gemeißelt.
2021 veröffentlichte die Band ihr aktuelles Album "Turning To Crime", das in den deutschen Charts Platz fünf erreichte.
Nächste Woche spielen sie ein Konzert in meiner Heimatstadt und ich bin dabei. 


*Queen *(seit 1970)
Auch nach Freddie Mercurys Tod 1991 folgten Queen den Worten ihres legendären Sängers: "Don't Stop Me Now".
Die Band gibt es offiziell durchgängig seit 1970. Als "Ersatz"-Sänger hat sich inzwischen *Adam Lambert* etabliert.
Das letzte Studioalbum "The Cosmos Rocks" (mit Paul Rodgers von Free am Mikrofon) erschien 2008.


*Eagles* (seit 1971)
Man könne das "Hotel California" niemals verlassen, heißt es im größten Hit der Eagles, und dem Rockstar-Leben entkommen sie offenbar auch nicht.
*Glenn Freys* Tod 2016 war ein schwerer Schlag, bereits im Folgejahr standen die restlichen Eagles aber schon wieder gemeinsam auf der Bühne.
Im Herbst 2021 war die Band in Amerika auf "Hotel California"-Tour.


*The Beach Boys* (seit 1961)
"Wouldn't it be nice", würden die Beach Boys noch einmal so eine geniale Platte wie "Pet Sounds" (1966) veröffentlichen?
2012 brachten die Kalifornier tatsächlich noch einmal ein neues Album heraus und gingen auf Tour.
Gründungsmitglied *Mike Love* reist seitdem eifrig weiter unter dem Bandnamen, allerdings ohne *Brian Wilson, Al Jardine* und *Bruce Johnston*.


*UB40* (seit 1978)
Mit "Kingston Town" und "Red Red Wine" landeten die britischen Pop- und Reggae-Liebhaber UB40 einst große Welthits, mit "Unprecedented" erschien kürzlich ein neues Album.
Es ist auch so etwas wie ein Abschied: 2021 starben Saxofonist *Brian Travers* und Sänger *Terence "Astro" Wilson*.
Wie es mit der Band weitergeht, ist ungewiss...


*Duran Duran* (seit 1978)
Man denkt bei Duran Duran natürlich sofort an den Über-Hit "The Wild Boys", der bis heute regelmäßig im Radio läuft. Aber da war mehr.
Über 100 Millionen Tonträger verkauften die New-Romantics-Pioniere im Lauf der Zeit.
Mit "FUTURE PAST", Langspieler Nummer 15, haben die Briten zuletzt endlich auch mal wieder ein neues Album veröffentlicht - das erste seit 2015.


*Culture Club* (seit 1981)
Ein gutes "Karma Chameleon" macht es möglich: *Boy George* und seinen Culture Club gibt es noch immer - trotz mehrerer zwischenzeitlicher Auflösungen.
2018 veröffentlichten die Briten das gelungene Comeback-Album "Life", hinterher folgte eine Tour durch die USA und Europa.


*Fleetwood Mac* (seit 1967)
In jüngerer Vergangenheit sorgte der Rauswurf von Lindsey Buckingham für Unmut, doch an einzelnen Personalien kann eine Band wie Fleetwood Mac nicht zerbrechen.
Immer wieder kommen *Stevie Nicks* und ihre Kollegen für teils riesige Touren zusammen.
Im November 2019 erst endete die "An Evening with Fleetwood Mac"-Konzertreihe mit 88 Shows weltweit.


*The Bangles *(seit 1981)
Mit "Manic Monday", "Eternal Flame" und "Walk Like An Egyptian" schufen The Bangles Pop-Hits für die Ewigkeit.
Nachdem es 1989 zur Auflösung kam, stehen die amerikanischen Pop-Rock-Ladys seit 1998 wieder regelmäßig auf der Bühne.
Im November 2018 beteiligten sie sich außerdem mit drei Songs an einer Cover-Kompilation ("3 x 4").


*Status Quo* (seit 1962)
Seit 1962 bleiben Status Quo ihrem Motto treu und rocken "All Over The World". 


Gesagt, getan, kommen noch immer regelmäßig neue Platten dabei heraus - zuletzt ihr 33. Studioalbum "Backbone" (2019), das in den britischen Charts immerhin Platz sechs erreichte.
Die letzte größere Meldung rund um Status Quo war allerdings eine sehr traurige: Gründungsmitglied *Alan Lancaster* starb im September 2021 nach langer Krankheit - er war bereits 2014 aus der Band ausgeschieden.


*Extrabreit* (seit 1978)
Ihren großen Hit "Hurra, hurra die Schule brennt" (1982) kennt natürlich jeder, und ja, auch Extrabreit gibt es noch.
Tatsächlich befanden die NDW- und Punklegenden sich vor Corona noch auf einer großer Tournee. 2020 erschien das aktuelle Album "Auf Ex!".
Der Extrabreit-Kult lebt - seit 2012 existiert sogar ein Extrabreit-Bier!


*Bananarama* (seit 1981)
Einen genial lallbaren Bandnamen, vier Damen von "Venus"' Gnaden und eingängige Pop-Melodien: Das war das Erfolgsrezept von Bananarama in den 80-ern.
Erst zu dritt, schließlich zu zweit (*Keren Woodward* und *Sara Dallin*) wagte man 2017 ein großes Comeback.
2019 feierte die Band einen Achtungserfolg mit dem Album "In Stereo".


*Spider Murphy Gang *(seit 1977)
Einen "Skandal im Sperrbezirk" konnten die Bayern zwar schon länger nicht mehr auslösen.
Auf den Bühnen des (süd-)deutschsprachigen Raums waren *Günther Sigl* und seine Freunde aber bis zuletzt noch immer gern gesehen und sehr gefragt.
Eine Dokumentation erzählte vor Kurzem vom Werdegang der Spider Murphy Gang.


*Geier Sturzflug* (seit 1979)
2019 feierten Geier Sturzflug mit Sänger *Friedel Geratsch* ihr 40-jähriges Bestehen.
Passend zum Anlass taten die Herren etwas für das "Bruttosozialprodukt" und verkauften mit "Mehr davon" ein frisch produziertes Album.


*Jefferson Starship* (seit 1965)
Okay, ob das noch die gleiche Band ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.
Aber der Kern von Jefferson Starship existiert eben doch schon seit 1965 - damals hieß die Gruppe noch *Jefferson Airplane*.
Sie fingen an als Hippie-Band ("Somebody To Love"), später wurde vieles zwischen Hard- und Soft-Rock ausprobiert.
Mit der aktuellen "Mother Of The Sun"-EP erschien 2020 erstmals seit zwölf Jahren wieder neue Musik.


*Tears For Fears *(seit 1981)
Ja, auch sie sind noch da, auch wenn sie sich seit den 80-ern etwas verändert haben. 
"Everybody Wants To Rule The World", "Shout", "Mad World" - so hießen damals die großen Hits von Tears for Fears. 
Erst kürzlich veröffentlichten *Roland Orzabal* und *Curt Smith*, die letzten verbliebenen Bandmitglieder, das Comeback-Album "The Tipping Point".

Quellen: MSN, Swyrl.tv, teleschau, Wikipedia


----------



## raised fist (16 Juli 2022)

habe mal für einen plattenladen gearbeitet und darüber freikarten für ein deep-purple-konzert bekommen. ganz ehrlich - das war schon 'ne show für alte leute. ein überlanges gitarrensolo nach dem anderen. so kann man die zeit auch strecken...


----------



## SissyMFan (16 Juli 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> *Spider Murphy Gang *(seit 1977)
> Einen "Skandal im Sperrbezirk" konnten die Bayern zwar schon länger nicht mehr auslösen.
> Auf den Bühnen des (süd-)deutschsprachigen Raums waren *Günther Sigl* und seine Freunde aber bis zuletzt noch immer gern gesehen und sehr gefragt.
> Eine Dokumentation erzählte vor Kurzem vom Werdegang der Spider Murphy Gang.


Joa, dass die noch aktiv sind, weiß ich. Waren erst vor ein paar Tagen hier in der Stadt. Hab zumindest Plakate gesehen.


----------



## tzdon (16 Juli 2022)

Marillion gibts auch noch..


----------



## didi33 (16 Juli 2022)

Europe gibt es auch immer noch.


----------



## usopen (19 Juli 2022)

Bielefeld gibt es angeblich auch. 😉


----------



## Brian (29 Juli 2022)

Ich vermisse hier die Rolling Stones


----------



## buck danny (3 Aug. 2022)

Foreigner
Van Halen


----------



## buck danny (3 Aug. 2022)

Bon Jovi


----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)

Judas Priest seit 1969


----------



## didi33 (3 Aug. 2022)

Foreigner, wieder einmal (wobei das wohl einen finanziellen Grund hat)


----------

